# One for the spelling pedants



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You know who you are.




Only great minds can read this
This is weird, but interesting! 

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too 

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. 

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I can read this without any difficulty. Now should I be proud of this or ashamed? Is it a sign of a brilliant mind? No good posting something like this and not telling us these things.
Ca


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> I can read this without any difficulty. Now should I be proud of this or ashamed? Is it a sign of a brilliant mind? No good posting something like this and not telling us these things.
> Ca


I can read it easily too, so it must be a sign of a brilliant mind. Or else we both spend too much time on here and are used to such posts. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Viv

JUST JOKING GUYS!!!! Honestly! :lol: :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Reminds me of some the essays I used to mark when working as a teacher 8O


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I tinhk tish hsa bnee dinog teh runods fro a wilhe.


Crihs


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can read it easily,
but then I don't read words never have done
I never pronounce a word when reading, its just visual so I have no trouble with foreign names etc and read very fast eg War and
Peace he needs to show me the written name

Had some problem in Hebrew because I could not preform the eye movements quickly enough from right to left and I cannot understand if I read each word

Very useful at university I read all my books and his if he gave me key 
areas to check, well we did have 6 children to care for and he printed all my work on computer

Very expensive now though   as I can read his books in between him putting them down for a break, but not my taste

I like very good Fantasy
Aldra


----------

